# Need Help Installing Ac Duct In Bath



## scwirenut (May 19, 2005)

hello all, I have a 2002 25fb the ac rocks! however, it is a little inconveinant to keep the bathroom door always open and there is no ac register or duct. has anyone ever tried adding duct work. I have a skylight over the shower and on a hot South Carolina day, its no pleasant place to stay long


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not sure what model you have as the Outback does not make a 25fb anymore but you can try to locate the routing of the AC by pulling the nearest one down and using a mirror to see if there are any obstructions. If there are none, then you can cut a new hole in the bath and then fish in a piece of 3" flex hose. It will be tough to tee it into the existing A/C duct.

That is what I would try.


----------

